# Looking to help and foster in Scotland ( west coast )



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

Hi everyone 

I'm new to the forum and think that this would be a great way of getting advice and support for the issue we have here in the Kintyre area. There is not enough foster homes, so many strays who go on to having more and more kittens. It breaks my heart, I would like to try and start some kind of support network with like minded people.
Our local cat rescue guy is really nice but so overwhelmed. I know so many cats who need a safe place to stay. I'm willing to foster myself and set up as I've said some kind of system. Any advice would be great. I even walk about with food as I've seen a group of kittens and a few older cats skulking about, I leave food for them, but it would be so much more productive to Trap, Neuter and return but if possible with the ones who are tame or young kittens get them socialised and into loving homes. So many are overlooked.

Thanks in advance. 

Peace 

Eilidh


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi @Eilidh and welcome 

If you are not an experienced foster carer it would probably be wisest to start by offering your services to one of the Cat Rescue Charities that does fostering. That way you would have the practical, financial and moral support of an established organisation. This is very important when you are new to Rescue, as there is so much to learn, and many potential pitfalls.

Nothing to prevent you starting your own Rescue later on. 

Maybe contact some Rescues near you,

https://www.catchat.org/index.php/cat-rescue-centres-strathclyde-scotland

https://www.catchat.org/index.php/cat-rescue-centres-central-scotland


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

chillminx said:


> Hi @Eilidh and welcome
> 
> If you are not an experienced foster carer it would probably be wisest to start by offering your services to one of the Cat Rescue Charities that does fostering. That way you would have the practical, financial and moral support of an established organisation. This is very important when you are new to Rescue, as there is so much to learn, and many potential pitfalls.
> 
> ...


Hi @chillminx

Thank you so much for your reply. It makes more sense to test the waters before jumping in head first and failing. I stay in Campbeltown which is a four hour drive from the nearest ones. I'm going to contact the local guy who does work and have a talk with him and offer myself for any purpose they need.

It's been a dream, of mine to change the system a wee bit down here as I said so many are overlooked. I've also shared this to my fb page and recived many ideas and inspiration. I'm also going to contact the centre you provided in the link and just ask for general advice.

Thanks again for your help, advice and, sound support.

Eilidh ✌


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

@chillminx, I meant to say thanks for your support and sound advice! Lol. My head is minced the day 
peace ✌


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

You are very welcome @Eilidh. I am sure you will be able to make a big difference in cat rescue, especially where it is most needed. 

I wish you well


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

Thank you @chillminx, that really means a lot.

Eilidh ✌


----------

